# Gandalf the Grey



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does anyone know "Gandalf the Grey", a member wishes to contact him about purchasing his TT, but unable to contact via PM or Email. Please inform him, if you have a contact.
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Does anyone know "Gandalf the Grey", a member wishes to contact him about purchasing his TT, but unable to contact via PM or Email. Please inform him, if you have a contact.
> Hoggy.


Hes dead m8, came back as gandalf the white after geting owned by the balrog.

Errybody knows that. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Does anyone know "Gandalf the Grey", a member wishes to contact him about purchasing his TT, but unable to contact via PM or Email. Please inform him, if you have a contact.
> ...


lol [smiley=sweetheart.gif] this

J
xx


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Nobody able to help ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Does anyone know "Gandalf the Grey", a member wishes to contact him about purchasing his TT, but unable to contact via PM or Email. Please inform him, if you have a contact.
> ...


Pretty tasteless, Brian :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

S1OW QS said:


> Nobody able to help ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi, He hasn't visited TTF since 14th April.
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


How is this tasteless in ANY way......

......its a bloody lord of the rings joke. :?

Some people are FAR too sensitive. ...... if it makes you feel better I offer my apologies to the fantasy jrr tolken character I was refering to.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> How is this tasteless in ANY way......
> 
> ......its a bloody lord of the rings joke. :?
> 
> Some people are FAR too sensitive. ...... if it makes you feel better I offer my apologies to the fantasy jrr tolken character I was refering to.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He could just be on a long holiday


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats a well lonnnnng holiday .....


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Remove my details please Hoggy.


----------

